# my engine caught fire



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.djstrains.com/prototype-information.html


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

WOW! Glad you all are OK.

How often does that kind of thing happen?


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow! That sounds really, really scary. Glad you kept your head and you're safe!


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

next to never. I was told the traction motor caught fire and caught the fuel line (3200 gallons)


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

exciting day!

glad you all came out ok.

way to hold it together and get it out of the tunnel. that would have been tough for the firemen to have to go in to control fire.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow thats crazy, i cant imagine having a fire in something that big.

Btw since i got back into the hobby recently i have been subscribed to you on youtube getting lots of info. Thank you for your time doing that.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*fire*

Hi,all wow,that is some experience. sounds like you did every thing right.:appl::appl:I`ve been in a lot of tunnels and wondered about that.

Take care be careful,life is short,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's your wake-up call!  It's good you all got out safely.


----------



## Ky Bob (Mar 7, 2016)

Had a similar incident where I worked. The conductor cut the engines off a 92 car train and they pulled to a road crossing to make it easy for the fire department. The conductor was fired for 30 days because he didn't tie up any brakes on the cars they left on the main line!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ky Bob said:


> Had a similar incident where I worked. The conductor cut the engines off a 92 car train and they pulled to a road crossing to make it easy for the fire department. The conductor was fired for 30 days because he didn't tie up any brakes on the cars they left on the main line!


Sounds like typical management.:thumbsdown:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> Sounds like typical management.:thumbsdown:


When the air eventually bleeds off of those 92 cars, there's nothing to keep them from rolling away if there aren't any hand brakes set. It's not typical management, it's reality. A 92 car runaway isn't a good thing for a business, fire or no fire. Real railroads are not like toy trains. If a train of cars rolls away, you can't just reach out and stop it. There are strict rules and procedures that every train crew must be familiar with. When you break the rules (such as not applying sufficient handbrakes to hold a 92 car train), there are consequences.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Ya, a guy was beating up a customer at a restaurant I worked at and so I threw the guy OUT thru a glass door. The whole place gave me a standing ovation and I was fired the next day. Since then I have not stopped two public beatings I have seen for fear of prosecution. Can't be a 'nice guy' nowadays, you will be punished.


----------



## Ky Bob (Mar 7, 2016)

santafe158 said:


> When the air eventually bleeds off of those 92 cars, there's nothing to keep them from rolling away if there aren't any hand brakes set. It's not typical management, it's reality. A 92 car runaway isn't a good thing for a business, fire or no fire. Real railroads are not like toy trains. If a train of cars rolls away, you can't just reach out and stop it. There are strict rules and procedures that every train crew must be familiar with. When you break the rules (such as not applying sufficient handbrakes to hold a 92 car train), there are consequences.


It would take days for the air to bleed off 92 cars.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ky Bob said:


> It would take days for the air to bleed off 92 cars.


Maybe so, but rules are rules


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

THANK YOU! I APPRECIATE THAT!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ky Bob said:


> It would take days for the air to bleed off 92 cars.


If there's no leaks.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Chip said:


> Ya, a guy was beating up a customer at a restaurant I worked at and so I threw the guy OUT thru a glass door. The whole place gave me a standing ovation and I was fired the next day. Since then I have not stopped two public beatings I have seen for fear of prosecution. Can't be a 'nice guy' nowadays, you will be punished.


We have a saying at my job and more often than not it is true: No good deed goes unpunished. 

I applaud your efforts and I think you should have gotten a commendation.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

DJsTrains, that's a scary story. I'm glad you got out of it unharmed.


----------



## Lillydwight (Apr 23, 2016)

If that would have happened to me, I would have just ditched the train right then and there, never know when the fuel tank could explode.


----------

